# Police Officer Reinaldo Arocha



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Reinaldo Arocha, Jr.*
Newark Police Department, New Jersey

End of Watch: Tuesday, September 16, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 46
*Tour:* 23 years
*Badge #* 86
*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 9/16/2014
*Weapon:* Person
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Police Officer Reinaldo Arocha suffered a fatal heart attack shortly after he and another officers had to subdue an emotionally disturbed person who was being taken into custody.

He had returned to his patrol car to complete paperwork when a tow truck driver found him unresponsive near the intersection of North Munn Avenue and Mountainview Avenue at approximately 7:15 am. Responding units and a nurse performed CPR until he was transported to a local hospital. He was pronounced dead approximately 30 minutes later.

Officer Arocha had served with the Newark Police Department for 23 years. He is survived by his wife and two sons.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Anthony Campos
Newark Police Department
480 Clinton Avenue
Newark, NJ 07108

Phone: (973) 733-6000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22197-police-officer-reinaldo-arocha-jr#ixzz3EGp0w0jk


----------

